# Looking For A Hose From Outback To Bbq



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

What hose would I need if I wanted to use the propain outlet on my outback to a Coleman Road Trip Grill. I want the longest they offer.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Propane outlet is regulated to low pressure. Most grills have a regulator already. I have seen a 15' version of this adapter at Home Depot. Can find it on the website. Might do this for my Stow N' Go someday.








Have to connect directly to the LPG tank, but I haven't figured out out to keep the trailer regulator in the proper position.









Otherwise, Harbor Freight had an adapter to fill the small bottle from a big bottle.

Just a thought,

Scott


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I have that hose. The only problem is the propane bottles are on the opposite side. I was hoping for something on the other side. Bummer


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I've suffered through this one too. For now I've settled on a little 2.5 gal propane tank (about 1/3 the size of the typical BBQ grill tank). Someday, when I'm living closer to the civilized world, I intend to take the TT to a propane store and have them add a second quick disconnect and make a hose for my Road Trip.

Have you called any propane suppliers/stores?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I added a 2nd quick connect to the OB. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8521 I have a RVQ grill set up for low pressure. If you want to add a tee to the line I have a hose with quick connects that I might part with. James


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK guys, I went out and took the male quick connect off of the outside stove hose and did some searching on line. This looks like what we need.
http://www.become.com/quick-connect-gas--g...2816--555508245
I also took the brass fitting off of my Road Trip regulator. That appears to have an 1/8" pipe thread in it. I don't plan to use the grill anywhere but with the OB so this looks like a donation to the project. I'm gonna check my local propane and welding suppiers for hose.
Here is a link to Roadtrip parts if you wasnt a spare regulator for the small bottles after robbing the fitting from the original.
https://www.coleman.com/coleman/parts/Produ...uct_id=9941-765
I'll keep you posted on costs and part numbers.
Bob


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> What hose would I need if I wanted to use the propain outlet on my outback to a Coleman Road Trip Grill. I want the longest they offer.


Here is a previous thread with several thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I carry and extra 11Lb tank it was small enough to fit in the storage area in my 29BHS. I now use it to run my baby Q weber grill and a kodiac camp stove which boils water faster than my home stove. each burner is 20,000 BTU's instead of the 10 or 12 on the coleman.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out my other post..."got more of my modifications done". I wound up putting a quick connect (Acme) on the front. A 12' hose can be added from the camper back to the grill.

bbwb


----------

